# Curél Ultra Healing Lotion



## Dawn (Nov 16, 2017)

Prepare yourself for the cold front ahead and *layer up*! Just as you need that additional layer of insulation from a knit scarf or wool coat, extra hydration is essential for skin during the winter season.  Absorb much needed moisture and protect your skin* with Curél Ultra Healing Lotion*. 

Ideal for *severely dry skin*, this intensely moisturizing lotion has been *clinically proven* to repair and renew extra-dry skin *two times better than the leading intensive lotion*. Formulated with the Curél brand’s *Advanced Ceramide Therapy*, this *extra strength *moisturizer instantly hydrates leaving skin soft, supple, and restored and *fortifies skin’s natural barrier* to help prevent dry skin from reoccurring over time*.*
















Curél Ultra Healing Lotion is $8.99 and can be purchased at select drugstores and mass retailers.


----------

